# Switched to wilds! :) Imbellis x Alien



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I’ve decided to attempt an imbellis x blue alien female spawn. I’ve gotten really into hybrids lately and I’m more curious than anything about how they’ll turn outs there doesn’t seem to be a ton of research on it.

Not sure if this video will work:






I’ve had a lot of bad in my life lately so I’m hoping for a successful spawn after taking a break from my marbles.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Here's hoping they and you do really well!


----------

